# The 10 Commandments Of Logic



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Ducks are awesome, you don't have a duck, so you are not awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Ducks are awesome, you don't have a duck, so you are not awesome



You have broken the fourth commandment by assuming your second premise is true. It is patently false as I clearly have a duck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> You have broken the fourth commandment by assuming your second premise is true. It is patently false as I clearly have a duck


I was attempting to break multiple commandments at once, thanks for adding another one to the list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> View attachment 6289



awesome post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

